# Nelson would have been proud!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

In a city park stood two statues, one female, and the other male. 

These two statues faced each other for many years.

Early one morning an Angel appeared before the statues and said, "Since the two of you have been exemplary statues and have brought enjoyment to many people, I am giving you your greatest wish. I hereby give you the gift of life. You have 30 minutes to do whatever you desire." 

And with that command, the statues came to life.

The two statues smiled at each other, ran towards some nearby woods, and dived behind a couple of bushes. 

The Angel smiled to himself as he listened to the two statues giggling, bushes rustling, and twigs snapping.

After fifteen minutes, the two statues emerged from the bushes, satisfied and smiling. 

Puzzled, the Angel looked at his watch and asked the statues,"You still have fifteen minutes. Would you like to continue?"

The male statue looked at the female and asked, "Do you want to do it again?" 

Smiling, the female statue said, "Yes - But this time YOU hold the pigeon down and I'll sh*t on its head!"


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I cannot see any humour in that at all, Nelson was a fantastic sailor and boosted morale no end during the dark days of the Napoleonic Wars and should not be degraded in such a way.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> I cannot see any humour in that at all, Nelson was a fantastic sailor and boosted morale no end during the dark days of the Napoleonic Wars and should not be degraded in such a way.


LoL,,,Chill Pill required


----------

